

Show HN: My Simple Clock Radio iPhone App - watmough
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nixie-clock-radio/id386477663?mt=8

======
watmough
I originally built this app around one of the Apple streaming samples, just so
I could listen to Dandelion Radio, a station in the UK.

I ended up adding in panel animation, and stream-scraping / detection from
Google.

Eventually, I decided to strip out most of the more complex stuff, including
the fairly ugly Javascript in a UIWebView scraping and sliding animations, and
go ahead and productionize for the App Store.

After a few rejections for various problems, the app is now pretty robust, and
useful as an unobtrusive and easy to use streaming clock radio.

